

Facebook’s Oculus Plans Still More Virtual Than Reality - davidst
http://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/facebooks-oculus-plans-still-more-virtual-than-reality?

======
shubb
I really hope they didn't buy it and kill it. Hopefully even if they did, one
of the alternatives that appeared when it was clear people were interested in
VR will do well. I like this technology, but it's movies rather than VR
oriented: Avegant Glyph

